# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نظام قدیم یا جدید!؟

## ehsanyeganeh

سلام بر دوستان گرامی و کنکوری های عزیز . دوستان سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید
اونهایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارن باید منابع موجود در بازار که به اصطلاح نظام قدیم هست رو بخونن!؟
(برای ثبت نام نباید نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کنن!؟ )

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام بر دوستان گرامی و کنکوری های عزیز . دوستان سوالی داشتم ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید
> اونهایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارن باید منابع موجود در بازار که به اصطلاح نظام قدیم هست رو بخونن!؟
> (برای ثبت نام نباید نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کنن!؟ )


سلام بله نظام قدیم بخونند
مورد آخر خیر باید ترمی واحدی بزنید ! اگه اشتباه زدید ۱۹ اسفند تا ۲۲ اسفند مهلت ویرایشه میتونید تغییر بدید.

----------


## ehsanyeganeh

> سلام بله نظام قدیم بخونند
> مورد آخر خیر باید ترمی واحدی بزنید ! اگه اشتباه زدید ۱۹ اسفند تا ۲۲ اسفند مهلت ویرایشه میتونید تغییر بدید.


نه درست زدم. ممنونم از توجه تون. انشااله موفق باشید

----------

